# Aciphex SideEffects?????????



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi--Ive been on aciphex for a while, but Im now having blurry vision and my heart is pounding all the time. have any of u had probs from aciphex??thanksart


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I just started taking aciphex (a couple of months) and am having a problem with blurry vision. I have the vision thing occassionally, but this is really bad. I just got new glasses so I know that is not the problem.No pitter-patting of the heart though.Hmmm Paige


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Hi all, i have been on Aciphex since April 2ooo and have had no side effects at all. I use to get blurry vision from RX Pepcid and had to stop taking it. Also tried Prilosec, a real killer for me, it gave me flu-like symptoms. Sorry to hear you guys are having problems with Aciphex.I always thought that Aciphex was for GERD what Lotronex is for IBS-D. Shows you again how we all react different to all the Meds out there. Hope you find something that works for you.Good Luck! MALI


----------

